# Ibm Thinkpad 770 -- Post Error Codes (161 - 163 - 173)



## iggyhpooh (Oct 31, 2002)

I get these codes on an

IBM Thinkpad 770 that I got from Ebay

anyone knows how can I get my hands on some kind of 
IBM Diagnostics Floppy, normally they come with some kind of
Diagnostics just in case the HDD is not accesible, but since i got it used, well I can't get it!

please e-mail me @

IGGYHPOOH

Thanks in Advanced


----------



## manishkul (Oct 17, 2002)

plz tell type/model no of thinkpad.
u will find error code support on 
www.pc.ibm.com/support


----------



## iggyhpooh (Oct 31, 2002)

I know what the eror codes are!

161 is a CMOS/BIOS Battery

163/173 are CMOS/BIOS Time not set propperly
but the machine will not let me int othe BIOS at all
I've tried eery singe combination I know of, for the IBM
Computers, even the old version, still nuthing.

I have already been to that site, and I tried to open up a ticket with IBM but since the laptop is OLD they wont even say HI to me lol

Like I said, I do know what the error codes are, I just need one of those DIAGNOSTICS Floppies tat some of these machines come with !

again the Laptop is an IBM THINKPAD 770


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

It sounds like the cmos battery is dead. Replacement instructions are here.

http://www.pc.ibm.com/qtechinfo/MIG...doctype=&subtype=Cat&up=unknownuser1004106089

Bios access instructions

"With the unit powered off, hold the F1 key and power the unit on. Keep F1 held down until Easy setup appears."


----------



## manishkul (Oct 17, 2002)

i think u need pc doctor software u can download it from
http://www.pc.ibm.com/support/cgi-b...doctype=&subtype=All&up=unknownuser1004106089


----------



## manishkul (Oct 17, 2002)

Also check
http://www.pc.ibm.com/qtechinfo/MIG...doctype=&subtype=All&up=unknownuser1004106089


----------



## TNUN5 (Dec 30, 2002)

Did you ever get the answer regarding the problem with your time setting. Was it the battery?? or was their a virus or program conflict. The reason I am asking, a buddy of mine is having the same problem. Everytime, he restarts the laptop after it has sat for a day or so, the 163 & 173 errors come up. 

The answer to your problem is what I seek. I think it is a battery problem. Let me know if I am correct. 

Thanks.


----------



## manishkul (Oct 17, 2002)

which antivirus s/w u r using?
update bios of m/c.


----------



## TNUN5 (Dec 30, 2002)

The thinkpad has an old version of Norton Disk Doctor with the Anti virus software. I did run an update and did a virus scan, but nothing came up. 

The problem started with daylight savings time. If that gives addtional information. I hear a bios check would reveal the battery condition. However, I do not know how to do a bios check. The computer has Windows 98(first edition). 

Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## manishkul (Oct 17, 2002)

try to remove norton and check .if still problem then send me model type no of laptop (7digit NO) ill send u link of bios update.
u can also search it on www.pc.ibm.com/support


----------



## TNUN5 (Dec 30, 2002)

The Thinkpad is a 770z with type 9549-81u. I will check out the computer and see if removing norton will work. Would the older version of the norton not update to todays modern virus protection?? I was surprised no virus came up. Should the battery be replaced anyway?? 
Hopefully not too many questions. Any feedback appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## manishkul (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www-3.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-47F3VA
check this link


----------



## TNUN5 (Dec 30, 2002)

FYI. The problem was fixed by a new $3.00 internal battery. 
Also, a way to get to the Easy Set Up Menu = attached the floppy drive and put a disk in, then turn on the laptop on. When the laptop is powered on, hold the F1 key down. This will get you to the Easy Set Up Menu. At the Easy Set Up Menu the correct time can be set. 

Hope this helps someone in the future if the same problem is encountered. 

No need to reply to this post.


----------



## KMcompserv (Apr 3, 2005)

What happens if you get the error codes 161 and 163 and when you press and hold F1 you do not get the easy setup page. How do you troubleshoot that? Greatly would appreciate a response soon. Thank you.

Dawn


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

You can start by replacing the CMOS battery. Then try troubleshooting here with the correct model number.

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...on/landingpages/troubleshootingLandingPage.vm


----------



## xerox_7 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello all;
I am also having this post error code problem. Computer has been sitting about a year without turning it on. When I tried it I got the afore mentioned error codes on post. I have tried replacing the CMOS battery and still get the codes. Holding F! on boot is no help. An additional symptom is I get a lock symbol after the error codes. Any idea as to what that is all about.

thanks
Alan


----------



## Billybawb (Mar 21, 2008)

I found your site after entering in this problem that I have had for 6 or 8 months.I took the CMOS battery out went to Wally World bought a new one,put it in and rebooted.Pressed F1 as It was booting up and it came to the Date and time that had zeroed out.but after entering the correct date and time my laptop proceeded boot up like it was new. Needless to say that solved the problem.I am one happy camper tonight.That was the best $4.12 I've spent in a long time.I want to thank you for the info.:up:


----------

